# OptiBoard Site Info > Q&A >  Q. Why am I unable to post?

## John R

Have you found that at times you cannot post due to this error message

"Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message in 60 seconds 

But you have not posted anything for quite a while... :finger:

Well we have the soluition to this problem, in 2 steps

Step 1. What you have to do is log out of the board  :cry:  which will clear the cookies.

Step 2. Then login again which will reset them :bbg: 

All should be well after that, 
I would like to lay claim to finding this problem and thank Steve for providing the soluition to it.....:cheers:
Happy posting

----------

